# ***Seiko Presage Appreciation Thread***



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Since we don't have one yet lets start the Seiko "Presage" picture thread. *Show 'em if you got 'em* :-!

...any and all presage models welcome 

Seiko Presage SARW025 (SPB041J1):


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

Good photos, especially liking the first one - it brings out the 'glossy' numbers, the different dial textures as well as the blued hands. I've not yet been able to catch all that in a single picture, myself... ;-)


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Hanz L said:


> Good photos, especially liking the first one - it brings out the 'glossy' numbers, the different dial textures as well as the blued hands. I've not yet been able to catch all that in a single picture, myself... ;-)


Thank you for the kind words. I'm a photography newbie and sometimes get lucky. Just have to keep taking photos


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

This is the only 'somewhat decent' photo I have of mine. 
However, I'm definitely planning on wearing it again once I get back from vacation - will try a few nicer pics then!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hanz L said:


> View attachment 12407509
> 
> 
> This is the only 'somewhat decent' photo I have of mine.
> However, I'm definitely planning on wearing it again once I get back from vacation - will try a few nicer pics then!


Here's my Sarw019..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan18 (Jul 31, 2017)

My black 'n white set


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

Hanz L said:


> View attachment 12407509
> 
> 
> This is the only 'somewhat decent' photo I have of mine.
> However, I'm definitely planning on wearing it again once I get back from vacation - will try a few nicer pics then!


The detail on the dial is insane. So beautiful!


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My SARX033


----------



## olli_tr (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's my pinstripe Presage! This is the model SARW010 with 6R27 movement.


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment 331A5558.JPG


----------



## olli_tr (Dec 31, 2016)

That enamel dial is something.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Linden_way said:


> View attachment 12409257


WoW, I just love that dial


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

May I ask what size is your wrist?

Min is between 61/2 and 63/4, so I'm interested...

thanks in advance!



PKC said:


> My SARX033
> 
> View attachment 12409147
> 
> ...


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My wrist size is 7. The SARX is not too big but with still a good wrist presence.



WichitaViajero said:


> May I ask what size is your wrist?
> 
> Min is between 61/2 and 63/4, so I'm interested...
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## windage right (Jul 26, 2017)

I've been seriously looking at the SARW025, but can anyone tell the dial size ? I know that the case is reported to be about 41mm - but nowhere can I find the dial's diameter!


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

SARY055 I bought for my Dad last year:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Some magnificent pieces here. Puts some overpriced high end Swiss offerings to shame.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

kevinkar said:


> SARY055 I bought for my Dad last year:
> 
> View attachment 12413257


What a lovely watch.
Im not into dress watches or anything other than divers really but i can appreciate this, simple, well balanced, classy, everything works on it and the blue hands are a nice touch, reminds me a bit of the orient Bambino blue hands.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> What a lovely watch.
> Im not into dress watches or anything other than divers really but i can appreciate this, simple, well balanced, classy, everything works on it and the blue hands are a nice touch, reminds me a bit of the orient Bambino blue hands.


Yep. Reminds me how ridiculously overpriced a IWC Portuguese is.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Yep. Reminds me how ridiculously overpriced a IWC Portuguese is.


I think as youre already finding out, the longer you are in the hobby, that despite what some people think, usually some of the swiss/luxury guys that think Seiko is over rated around here, that in fact Seiko is so highly rated for a reason.

Seiko has earned its ratings because they make great watches full stop.

If you took the seiko label off a lot of these offerings and put a high end swiss brand on it a lot of the swiss lovers would be jumping all over them and claiming what superior finish and designs they had.

Theres a lot of hidden resentment for Japanese watches from some of the Swiss and lovers of swiss.


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello friends.

I am new here.

I premiered mine last week.

Very good feelings.


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

MAREA said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> ...


Wow very nice watch and close up picture


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

The chronograph is beautiful. Maybe the movement could be more decorated.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

MAREA said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> ...


WoW, beautiful shot!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Some B&Ws with a touch of color


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Drudge said:


> Some B&Ws with a touch of color


That is a such a fine looking Gentleman's watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> That is a such a fine looking Gentleman's watch.


Check out the dial on this cocktail time.


----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)

other


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Check out the dial on this cocktail time.
> 
> View attachment 12418001


Very nice, if I needed a dress watch that would be the one!... My SARW019 is as dressy as I need though









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

Lovely weather today!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Drudge said:


> Some B&Ws with a touch of color


Nice pics of a lovely watch


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Gosh, just looked at seiya at the other Presage JDM watches. This line up is really nice! I have not considered one until today, but I think I just found my next watch


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

SARX017









SRP463J









SRP113J


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Nanook65 said:


> Nice pics of a lovely watch


Thank you!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Enoran said:


> SARX017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pieces Enoran :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Love the SRP113J. 6R15 movement I assume?


----------



## windage right (Jul 26, 2017)

Apparently some pictures of its back seem to indicate the 4r35 movement


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

windage right said:


> Apparently some pictures of its back seem to indicate the 4r35 movement
> View attachment 12433293


Yeah definitely the 4R35. I believe the difference is in power reserve only. 40hrs vs 50hrs.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Enoran said:


> SRP113J


The SRP113J indeed houses the 4R35. One of the earlier & affordable Presage ...


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

A very Bell&Ross looking model SSA339 limited to 3.000 pieces










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## ChronographSeeker (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks stunningly beautiful. Contemplating on acquiring one of these Seiko Presage with the Chronograph variant but before acquiring one, I am curious on it's reliability and if there has been any known issues ?


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

My Seiko Presage SARW017....love the beige color of the dial...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jimmytamp said:


> My Seiko Presage SARW017....love the beige color of the dial...
> 
> View attachment 12449541
> View attachment 12449543
> ...


Very nice, I have the sarw019, did you flip the strap 180% or leave it the way it came to you?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

I just keep the strap side as it is, i know it's "weird" but I think that gives the feel of the classic Japanese Seiko.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jimmytamp said:


> I just keep the strap side as it is, i know it's "weird" but I think that gives the feel of the classic Japanese Seiko.


I've been thinking about switching mine back to the Japanese way just to see how it operates..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

ChronographSeeker said:


> Looks stunningly beautiful. Contemplating on acquiring one of these Seiko Presage with the Chronograph variant but before acquiring one, I am curious on it's reliability and if there has been any known issues ?


I don't know time variants between these models but I ran mine twice 24hrs and 40hrs and the time fluctuation was +2 and +3 respectively.


----------



## Dreamcast (Mar 30, 2017)

Can anyone tell me why the SSA303J1 is so hard to get? Was it discontinued? the black model readily available but this one sold out everywhere.


----------



## bluedeville (Jul 25, 2017)

New to me SARX017. It's been +/-10 sec daily for a month now. A good purchase overall.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My second Presage in as many months...loooove Seiko


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I know sometimes is bound to come out in Basel 2018 which may trump these but I can't completely decide between these 2 as a long time purchase.

SARX045 or SARX035?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

PKC said:


> My SARX033
> 
> View attachment 12409147
> 
> ...


This model ticks many boxes for me, love those Omega Seamaster-style lugs too.

Great watch !


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> This model ticks many boxes for me, love those Omega Seamaster-style lugs too.
> 
> Great watch !


Very nice, 40.5mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That SARX is one of the most stunning non GS Seikos I've ever seen


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My new cocktail time


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sarb033


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Drudge said:


> That SARX is one of the most stunning non GS Seikos I've ever seen


I assume you like it more than the blue faced SARX045?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If they ever put the 8L35 movement in the SARX lineup it will be game over for the competition. 

That's all they need. The 6R15 is a nice movement but to upgrade it to an 8L35 would be appropriate for such stunning pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Galaga said:


> I assume you like it more than the blue faced SARX045?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the blue doesn't speak to me like the black dial. I would however like to see how the white dial looks in person.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Drudge said:


> Yeah the blue doesn't speak to me like the black dial. I would however like to see how the white dial looks in person.


The blue is also 39.5mm whilst the black is 40.5mm. The black is perfectly sized for a modern dress watch and you have the added benefit of 100m water resistance which is standard amongst the SARX line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Just lovin' this watch


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Drudge said:


> Just lovin' this watch


That is nice. It's not me but I can see the attraction.

By the way your rotation is impressive. Let me know when you are offloading your MM SBDX012.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BTW that Cocktail time above has a 4R35 movement which is basically the same as the Seiko turtle 4R36 movement without the day function.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Drudge said:


> Just lovin' this watch


I like how the seiko logo sits proud of the dial to give the 3D effect, very nice touch.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Galaga said:


> BTW that Cocktail time above has a 4R35 movement which is basically the same as the Seiko turtle 4R36 movement without the day function.


It actually has the 6R15 movement unless you're referring to the newer models.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Drudge said:


> It actually has the 6R15 movement unless you're referring to the newer models.


Is it this one?

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-seiko-presage-cocktail-time-srpb43

Edit: the one you posted is the SARB065 with 6R15 movement. The hodinkee one in the article is thinner than yours and is the SRPB043 with the 4R35 movement. Everything else looks the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I like how the seiko logo sits proud of the dial to give the 3D effect, very nice touch.


I want to like it but in your honest opinion is it on the cheesy side. Nice cheese but still cheese. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-seiko-presage-cocktail-time-srpb43
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a lovely watch with some great and very unique history, i can see why its so popular, its very sharp imo.
What did you think about it in hand?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I want to like it but in your honest opinion is it on the cheesy side. Nice cheese but still cheese.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all, i think its a charming watch, not cheesy, masculine for a casual/dinner watch, i love the texture on the dial, like the hands and case, like the signed crown, its a smart watch and its not overcooked either.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats a lovely watch with some great and very unique history, i can see why its so popular, its very sharp imo.
> What did you think about it in hand?


I saw it and it was amazing. Never seen a dial like that on a dress watch. I had lunch, came back and it was sold. They cost $650 here. However online I have seen them for $450.

If that was an Omega it would be $5k!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-seiko-presage-cocktail-time-srpb43
> 
> ...


The crown is also smaller on mine and the writing on the dial is different. The newer one says "PRESAGE" mine doesn't.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

Dreamcast said:


> Can anyone tell me why the SSA303J1 is so hard to get? Was it discontinued? the black model readily available but this one sold out everywhere.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12456117&d=1503684062"]
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where you are, but here in Jakarta & KL it's quite easy to find online and offline. I think the blue dial one is the limited edition one.

Not for me though, I think it's a bit too busy...


----------



## Dreamcast (Mar 30, 2017)

hrs12150 said:


> Not sure where you are, but here in Jakarta & KL it's quite easy to find online and offline. I think the blue dial one is the limited edition one.
> 
> Not for me though, I think it's a bit too busy...


I'm in Australia but it sounds like I need to go back to Malaysia. Seems like only online sellers carry this models at inflated prices ($550-$700 aud).


----------



## Shannyx (Nov 2, 2016)

Throwing my hat into the Presage ring. 
Here's my SEIKO AUTOMATIC PRESAGE SARW025 JAPAN MADE.







Great watch to look at - especially with a single malt in your hand!
Can't see in this pic, but the hands are blued.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's mine with blued hands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I was going to pull the trigger on the cocktail time until a mate reiterated to me that it was a little cheesy.


----------



## Dreamcast (Mar 30, 2017)

What's cheesy about it?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think "cheesy" is incorrect, but I would put it on a suede strap or something not shiny, dress it down a tad, Imho... 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dreamcast said:


> What's cheesy about it?


The dial. It screams pretend Chinese high roller.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The dial. It screams pretend Chinese high roller.


I dont agree DK, i was looking at one last week, looked very nice.


----------



## Dreamcast (Mar 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The dial. It screams pretend Chinese high roller.


I just received mine and I think it looks great. It's flashy but that's the Cocktail Time. The sunburst effect is very nice and not cheap looking.
You and your friend probably prefer understated dials?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I dont agree DK, i was looking at one last week, looked very nice.


It's cheesy, bro. I want to like it but Jimmy turned me off it. BTW who is DK?


----------



## filetress (Apr 4, 2015)

drift king


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SARX019


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Nanook65 said:


> SARX019


Sexy watch! I love the Presage line so much I have a third one en route as we speak


----------



## Dreamcast (Mar 30, 2017)

It's very hard to see the beauty of an enamel dial from photos Have a look from 17 seconds into this video.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

may I as the brand of your strap it is beautiful!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

asrar.merchant said:


> Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


I noticed that you are wearing the strap Asian style, beautiful watch by the way!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> I noticed that you are wearing the strap Asian style, beautiful watch by the way!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Yes mate I am. Thanks for the compliments.

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## taxico (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm not sure if i'd call it "asian" style... patek deployants also come in this arrangement...


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Loving my Presage watches


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I dont understand why people buy the new version cocktail, the old version is better in almost every way

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

rogt said:


> I dont understand why people buy the new version cocktail, the old version is better in almost every way
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


iyho...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My third Presage in as many months


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

OP great thread. Happy to play

Here's one you've all seen plenty of times









And another you probably haven't:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> OP great thread. Happy to play
> 
> Here's one you've all seen plenty of times
> 
> ...


Very nice, good photography also!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

SPB041J1


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Has anybody heard of new Seiko SARW 035? Seems like an exact copy of SARW011 except the diameter is 1mm larger and case back is sapphire. Very doubtful if those 2 new features are worth extra $170 (based on Seiya prices)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Has anybody heard of new Seiko SARW 035? Seems like an exact copy of SARW011 except the diameter is 1mm larger and case back is sapphire. Very doubtful if those 2 new features are worth extra $170 (based on Seiya prices)


Just checked the site, I see what you mean.. The crown is also different it tapers down closer to the head of the watch..

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Just checked the site, I see what you mean.. The crown is also different it tapers down closer to the head of the watch..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Your crown observation is even more subtle, great attention to details. I wonder if you know any significant differences between SARW011 and limited edition SARW005 (except for red font XII numeral)


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Getting love at the lab. Seiko Presage SARD011


----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)

hellowin said:


> SPB041J1
> 
> View attachment 12617935


nice picture.

I have the same.

A great watch ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Your crown observation is even more subtle, great attention to details. I wonder if you know any significant differences between SARW011 and limited edition SARW005 (except for red font XII numeral)


100th anniversary I think...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Just one more from the hotel room. I'm sorry I just can't help myself! I just love the Urushi sheen.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Shouldn't the Presage line get movements from the 8L family rather than the 6R?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jason042779 said:


> Shouldn't the Presage line get movements from the 8L family rather than the 6R?


Why? Just get something from the Brightz line.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hump day complications...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

SARX 055


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Recently took a vacation at Japan's port city of Yokohama, ~1/2 hour from Haneda Airport & just south of Tokyo.

Treat myself to a good meal at the Yokohama China Town upon arrival.









A baseball game going on at the Yokohama Stadium opposite my hotel. The support is crazy for the local team, the Yokohama BayStars.









A trip to the business central, the Minato Mirai on the next day.









Went past the Red Brick Warehouse along the way.









At the foot of one of the tallest building in Japan, the Landmark Tower.









A thousand Yen to go up to the 360 degree viewing garden at the 69th floor.









What's going to Japan without a JDM Seiko around ... I have the Seiko Presage SARX017 in company at the top of the Landmark Tower.









Next stop, Yodobashi Yokohama near the Yokohama main train station. 
Also within vicinity are BIC Camera, Sogo & Takashimaya.









Went straight to the watch section (where else!). The eye-catching Grand Seiko(s) but they are not what this thread is about









Now, we're talking .... the PRESAGE









Great, they have what I'm after (for a friend actually)









The SARX021 ... almost 100 bucks cheaper than the parallel importers in my home country









Kept myself up to date with the most current JDM catalog









Some purchases of my own ... a bunch of affordable(s)
Seiko Wired Solar
Sonne Quartz Chronograph (Made in Japan?) - Website listed it having a MIYOTA OS21 movement
An ultra affordable J-Axis branded watch with a pop-up magnifying glass









Last but not least, the icing on the cake, an Orient Star Standard 









Thanks for Viewing, Folks


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

My SRPB63J1:









...Mike


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the texture of the dial. It really is a beautifully made watch. A lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think this guy might be a good fit for Friday's pick..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It is very easy to appreciate the Presage range! Next best Seiko to a GS.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

The SARW013 with black lacquer dial. Currently available only in Japan.


----------



## theblueark (Dec 1, 2015)

Recently changed to a strap with a subtle burgundy tone on my SARW025 and it boy do they go well together.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got this in the mail from Seiya. Fantastic packaging and shipping from the man.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Made sure to leave the office a little earlier today so that I could catch the last rays of sun. Man, that textured blue dial really comes to life under some good light...


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Here's my Sarw019..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is nothing better to me then when a field watch has your hour numerals, military numerals, minute numerals, date and day. Just very complete for those that need to view the time quickly at a glance. It truly makes a difference.


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Sweet Presage!


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Really enjoying this thread, thanks all.
The Presage line is new to me, but I am becoming obsessed.

At first I thought the Cocktail Time was a little over the top, but I jut couldn't stop looking at it. Now I'm nuts about it.
Here's mine..









My first Presage, but there will be more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> Made sure to leave the office a little earlier today so that I could catch the last rays of sun. Man, that textured blue dial really comes to life under some good light...


Wow that's sweet! That baby is gone!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

My first Seiko Presage; SARW010


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My cocktail presage









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Just got this one.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I couple "spur of the moment" closeups...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I just found this thread...and may have a new addiction! I had no idea there were so many different presage models. Loving all these. Here's mine!
SPB069

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> I just found this thread...and may have a new addiction! I had no idea there were so many different presage models. Loving all these. Here's mine!
> SPB069
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm quite sad to have bought this one as a gift. I'd love to have it in the collection.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Jacob Casper said:


> Wow, I'm quite sad to have bought this one as a gift. I'd love to have it in the collection.


Well you're going to be bringing a lot of joy to someone! I can't stop looking at it sitting there looking all pretty and blue. I feel it needs a nickname of its own!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> Well you're going to be bringing a lot of joy to someone! I can't stop looking at it sitting there looking all pretty and blue. I feel it needs a nickname of its own!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm REALLY happy to hear that. I've been looking for a gift for my brother for his graduation from graduate school (Masters in Economics) and I knew that it was it when I saw it.

J


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Wunderbro said:


> I just found this thread...and may have a new addiction! I had no idea there were so many different presage models. Loving all these. Here's mine!
> SPB069
> 
> 
> ...


That's deadly sweet nice...

I am getting that and can't wait for them to start arriving... what a lovely watch.

Congrats on the perfect buy. Keep the wrist shots coming in all light conditions mate. Please. It will help your brothers here.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> That's deadly sweet nice...
> 
> I am getting that and can't wait for them to start arriving... what a lovely watch.
> 
> ...


No problem! I'll do what I can. Also something kinda cool to note, in the last 20hrs it's been running it's at +\- 0 sec! Couldn't believe it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> No problem! I'll do what I can. Also something kinda cool to note, in the last 20hrs it's been running it's at +\- 0 sec! Couldn't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Urushi Presage ran +/- 1 for the first two weeks I owned it, 6RXX doesn't get the live it deserves.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nippon Rookie said:


> The SARW013 with black lacquer dial. Currently available only in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 12706131


Beautiful

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

r3kahsttub said:


> Just got this in the mail from Seiya. Fantastic packaging and shipping from the man.


Man that is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

r3kahsttub said:


> Made sure to leave the office a little earlier today so that I could catch the last rays of sun. Man, that textured blue dial really comes to life under some good light...


Dang that really is gorgeous, totally agree. I may have to have two blue presage models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Another wrist shot of the SPB069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

SARY087


----------



## Brimful74 (Oct 14, 2017)

My ssa345j cocktail expresso martini









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Taerid (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a bit of advice. I'm thinking of getting either the Seiko SARX033, SARX055 or the SARY055. I'm just wondering what opinions you guys have on these watches. I realise that they're all pretty much the same in terms of their movements, but are things such as their bracelets and cases the same also?


Thanks a lot.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Wunderbro said:


> Another wrist shot of the SPB069


Man, that really is a stunner. Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Taerid said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a bit of advice. I'm thinking of getting either the Seiko SARX033, SARX055 or the SARY055. I'm just wondering what opinions you guys have on these watches. I realise that they're all pretty much the same in terms of their movements, but are things such as their bracelets and cases the same also?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I'm new to the presage game, so take that into consideration. Of the options you put out, I like the SARX055 the most. As for cases, finishing, etc. between the models I can only speak to the photos I see online. And those photos do a better job than I can at showing the details. As with most of the responses to this type of question, go with your own first desire. It's starting to be a cliche answer but it's totally true. You're the best judge for which one is best...for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

edotkim said:


> Man, that really is a stunner. Please keep the pics coming!


I'll get another up today. Sorry, we have a 4 week old (as of today) so my time is sorta used up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

These photos show the difference in lighting of the dial. Also included one showing the "orange peel" texture of the enamel. Almost can't see the texture in person though. You really have to look for it with the right light and right angles. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Ok I took a few shots with my DSLR. Let me know what you think!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Taerid said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a bit of advice. I'm thinking of getting either the Seiko SARX033, SARX055 or the SARY055. I'm just wondering what opinions you guys have on these watches. I realise that they're all pretty much the same in terms of their movements, but are things such as their bracelets and cases the same also? Thanks a lot.


 To start, the Sary055 is not at the same level as the other 2. It is good for the price but is about half the price as the other 2. As far as the others, they are pretty much equal but different. Sarx055 I find slightly more appealing looks wise for the dial but it is made of titanium which is lighter in weight and prefer the weight of steel. On the other hand the Sarx033 has that weight but I do not like that all the hands are blue, I prefer just the seconds hand. So I hope this helps a little.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so interesting, the Urushi has none of that character. I wonder if it's the enamel itself or the process that creates that.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Only one in my collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Jacob Casper said:


> That's so interesting, the Urushi has none of that character. I wonder if it's the enamel itself or the process that creates that.


I was wondering the same thing. I saw there are different types of enamel finishing by looking around the ole interwebs. It's based on how long it's fired in the kiln I think (based on my very limited research). If the application of the enamel (silica based) powder is relatively even, they can "cook" it for different lengths of time. The shorter duration gives very rough looking surface (which I doubt is used often). A bit longer the glass/silica starts to melt together smoothing the "peaks and valleys" into this "orange peel" type surface. Then if they cook it even longer it flattens out entirely (again, I think. I'm by no means an expert on the topic).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Jacob Casper said:


> That's so interesting, the Urushi has none of that character. I wonder if it's the enamel itself or the process that creates that.


By the way, very gorgeous watch! I love that deep black lacquer. Amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Wunderbro said:


> Ok I took a few shots with my DSLR. Let me know what you think!


My goodness, as the kids say, those pics are sick! ;-) It's really nice to see the blue of the dial coming through in the natural light. Congrats on a fantastic pick up and thanks for sharing so many excellent photos!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sapphire Seiko SRPB63


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

edotkim said:


> My goodness, as the kids say, those pics are sick! ;-) It's really nice to see the blue of the dial coming through in the natural light. Congrats on a fantastic pick up and thanks for sharing so many excellent photos!


Thank you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Interesting how the green version has a polished bezel ring and the other is brushed


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting how the green version has a polished bezel ring and the other is brushed


The green also seems to look a lot nicer in your photo than I expected from the product shots when I was looking @ Creation. Looks like you have two good ones there!

...Mike


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Finally received my new alligator strap for my blue moon (is that the nickname?) I've ordered these genuine alligator straps from sellers on "the bay" or Etsy a few times. They custom make them for you for WAY cheaper than some of the big name strap sellers and the gator quality is quite similar if not the same. Just have to wait for them to ship from Vietnam 

Anyway, blue on blue!!! What do you think?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This SARW015 just in from Japan. Didn't have a chance to size the bracelet so put it on this strap for now.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

SARY085 on a Colareb Venezia in tobacco.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 12786095
> 
> 
> View attachment 12786097
> ...


Which one do you like best?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Which one do you like best?


Actually, it's one not pictured. The SARX033 is my favorite of the Presage line so far. Love the subtle beauty of the dial and those blue hands. :-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> This SARW015 just in from Japan. Didn't have a chance to size the bracelet so put it on this strap for now.


Wow I really like that combo! Can I ask you what strap that is, as I have a SARW019 and I think it would be a great match!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

KVARNSJÖ Vintage from Cheapest Nato Straps. My receipt shows this was the color Coffee but don't see it on their website anynore. The color Hunter may be a close match.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/vintage-watchbands?page=2

I used to have the 019 before this one and it definitely is a unique color. But in the end, it was lacking contrast in low light so sold it and got this 015.

Very impressed with the quality and accuracy of these SARWs. Runs at -1.0 sec/day. Anyone else getting very good accuracy?


----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)

I am getting +2.6 Seconds a day out of my SARW015, which is very good from the 6R21and a lot better than my 2 x 6R15's. Great watch that is very special on the wrist, more so than the photos.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)

SARW015 on blue/brown leather.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 12786095


Love that SARW025. What should I expect to pay for one of those?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Which one do you like best?


I'm usually a white dial guy but that black looks perfect.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> Love that SARW025. What should I expect to pay for one of those?


I bought mine in Sept from Seiya. Seems to be the best current price. $691 after 5% coupon 'holiday5'

SARW025


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Tuesday blues... SPB069

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datglasstho (Dec 6, 2017)

Here are mine. SPB069 (#804/1500), SARX035, SARW025. Still would like an SARD011 later this year.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Really like this one, not wearing right now but it caught my eye so I took a couple shots.. And it started to run!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

I really like the enamel dial on the simple models but the Roman numerals kill me. If they used the breguet style numerals on the enamel or nix the power reserve on the SARW025 they’d be perfect watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Diggs84 said:


> I really like the enamel dial on the simple models but the Roman numerals kill me. If they used the breguet style numerals on the enamel or nix the power reserve on the SARW025 they'd be perfect watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't agree more!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

SARX035

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Bringing it back! Seiko SPB069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I believe this to be a somewhat unique one


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I don't think I've seen that one. What is the reference number? 


PixlPutterMan said:


> I believe this to be a somewhat unique one


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

jimmytamp said:


> My Seiko Presage SARW017....love the beige color of the dial...
> 
> View attachment 12449541
> View attachment 12449543
> ...


Looks great! Are the indexes also lumed? I'm thinking of getting either this one or the SARW015 (black dial). Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That is a rare one, just like mine, at least here in the USA, I really like yours, Yes all the indices are loomed, I especially like the ones that are lacking some specific writing on the dial..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Wunderbro said:


> I don't think I've seen that one. What is the reference number?
> 
> 
> PixlPutterMan said:
> ...


I'm loving it on leather.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I'm loving it on leather.


Thank you! That hobnail dial is wonderful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Two new additions to my Seiko family.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

mannal said:


> Two new additions to my Seiko family.


Congrats! How do you choose which one to wear? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Wearing my limited edition today. SPB069 Blue enamel. Hard to tell because I took these in a conference room...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Wunderbro said:


> Congrats! How do you choose which one to wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It would be easy if I only had two watches  Once I figure out what strap and bracelet combos work, I will blend them into my rotation.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Thanks! It would be easy if I only had two watches  Once I figure out what strap and bracelet combos work, I will blend them into my rotation.


I think I found a match.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

mannal said:


> I think I found a match.


Great choice! I like that vintage look. Alligator/croc might look good too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

One more for the road...Seiko SPB069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Back in action. Let's keep it going Presage People! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just watched a YouTube video of mine earlier today...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I just watched a YouTube video of mine earlier today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is that ? If it had applied numerals it would be perfect.


----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)

citeneko said:


> What model is that ? If it had applied numerals it would be perfect.


SARW019 Charcoal Grey with leather
SARW015 Black with bracelet
SARW017 white with leather

I have the SARW015 and it's a great looking watch, lume is excellent, power reserve handy and way nicer in person than in pics. Accuracy is better than 6R15.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Numerals are very thick, I will try to photograph... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope this helps.. If you look at the edges of the numerals you can see shadows... I need a macro lens for my phone, as I am in between cameras.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Hope this helps.. If you look at the edges of the numerals you can see shadows... I need a macro lens for my phone, as I am in between cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, great pics. Looks like I missed out on this. I love how they muted sub-dials so it can serve as pilot/field watch with high contrast hands and numerals.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-presage-sarw015

You can still get this one...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Still appreciating SPB069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine. I got a great deal from Star jewels in Sydney, for guys in Oz who are looking for these. I got a three year Australian warranty and paid $999AUD. Retail on these is $1500AUD. Fast shipping and actual watch collectors who are interested in their product.

I really like this watch and it's very well made for the price.

View attachment 13108719


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is at home with my girlfriend, while I'm visiting my sister in AZ!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Have anyone thought that the Cocktail series is too flashy for dress watches?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Can you be more specific? It's kind of a relative thing... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Just re uploading some pics that might have been lost:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

No much love for the SARX047 around here?
I went to a Seiko store the other day and I felt in love with this one. The dial color is quiet unique and there is some kind of a retro touch in the case shape. Might be my next purchase.
I tried several models of the Presage line, the finish on those is just stunning. I own a beloved SARB017 but the Presage finish is on another level.
The SARX057 was also one of my favorite, there is something special about this black dial, a beautifull piece for sure. Unfortunately a hair too big for my wrist.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

It's a beauty! I love the SARX047 & wear it often.












Cedyan said:


> No much love for the SARX047 around here?
> I went to a Seiko store the other day and I felt in love with this one. The dial color is quiet unique and there is some kind of a retro touch in the case shape. Might be my next purchase.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey can anyone recommend a leather strap with deployant clasp of similar quality to those used in the SARW's?

I love the SARW straps and I want something similar for my SARX035.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone have a Yobokies Beads of Rice bracelet on a sarw019 or other sarw model? 

Nobody? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPresmatic (Jul 14, 2018)

SARX047 with stainless band

I couldn't get my camera to show the blue/green color of the dial.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Bored pumping gas? Take a wrist shot!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Wunderbro said:


> Bored pumping gas? Take a wrist shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I do that too


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Seiko Presage SRPC45J1 Blue Planet Limited Edition No.337/350

View attachment DSC00169.jpg

View attachment DSC00187.jpg

View attachment DSC00194.jpg

View attachment DSC00201.jpg

View attachment DSC00202.jpg

View attachment DSC00207.jpg


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

ConvicTech said:


> Seiko Presage SRPC45J1 Blue Planet Limited Edition No.337/350
> 
> View attachment 13588097
> 
> ...


Would that be considered "electric" blue? Definitely looks good through your lens! Great shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

It is softer than electric blue. The colour of the dial is exactly like the pictures


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

Sarx041 with grey nato. Was putting the nato on for a laugh but it actually worked surprisingly well.

I am trying to find Seiko OEM bracelets that will fit the SARX041, especially the one with 5 links, lile the one on the Cocktai, any idea what the part number is?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Gorgeous. This might just be my next Seiko!



Wunderbro said:


> Still appreciating SPB069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Strap switch between the Laurel and the Starlight


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

SARD011 on the long drive to Dallas


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/P5qDfF


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

best font ever. change my mind


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Back in blue...love how the dial color changes so much in various lights. SPB069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think I've posted in this thread, so here's my Sakura Fubuki, the only Presage I own right now.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

rfortson said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread, so here's my Sakura Fubuki, the only Presage I own right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good on that strap. Nice pic too! What strap is that?


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Keeping me on schedule during my vacation.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

rfortson said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread, so here's my Sakura Fubuki, the only Presage I own right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot |>


----------



## Adam Summerfield (Jun 19, 2012)

Brand new SJE073J1, just arrived today.


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

A very interesting term used for your wristwatch. Sakura no Fubuki also referred to a large upper body tattoo on a famous figure from Japanese history; Toyama Saemon no Jou　sama. He was a high ranking member of the constabulary who worked undercover to catch criminals in the act.


----------



## Ernieb595 (Nov 16, 2018)

Older picture but I still like the way it turned out


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Seiko presage cocktail time


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

The latest Presage LE









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> The latest Presage LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that dial! What is the case size?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This after my shower today..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

My SARX. That dial is just black magic


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

40.5mm


Slm643 said:


> I love that dial! What is the case size?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

ic3burn said:


> The latest Presage LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of those and like it so much I ordered a smaller version for my wife.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

I had returned mine though, even though I like the dial however prefer the case design to be like sarx041 or sarb035 style instead.


jkingrph said:


> I got one of those and like it so much I ordered a smaller version for my wife.


Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Couple one for my wedding


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Textures...


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

double post* 😬


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Textures....
View attachment 13802697


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Meaow









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My 6th SEIKO and only Presage (yet).









Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My 6th SEIKO and only Presage (yet).

View attachment 13809673


Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

My newest Presage collection. Shippo Enamel LE SPB073J1.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Still in love with this blue beauty. SPB069 with the blue and white are just stunning in person.

People say it, I'll repeat it. It's hard to really appreciate it in photos!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)

SARW015









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice I have the SARW019 version, when I got it it was the most economical 28,800 beat Seiko that I knew of.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice Indeed! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Just purchased a Presage, and photos do not do it justice ...

SRPB47J


----------



## theblueark (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sakura Presage









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Presage 'Cocktail' on a purple-ish ostrich... mellow af.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Luv this vintage suede strap that tapers down to 18mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My Presage...


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## VaKyle (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all. My first post here on the forums is my new Presage Enamel Automatic. Just arrived today.









Regards,
-Kyle


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's my contribution

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK guys I just saw a watch that's for sale "NOS", it's not in my budget right now so I'm just giving a "heads-up" I just need to see your photos when you get it! It's at SeiyaJapan.. I'm not affiliated with Seiya in any way. I'm just a satisfied customer..it's in his "outlet" section!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My Cocktail Time on Jubilee


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Just a little something I picked up at Yodobashi Akiba a few years ago.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SARX047/041


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa!! That BLOO!! 
And... is that yellow markers?



ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14118517


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

*Winter Landscape*


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Whoa!! That BLOO!!
> And... is that yellow markers?


Yes it has yellow markers and gold seconds hand 😄


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Whoa!! That BLOO!!
> And... is that yellow markers?


Yes it has yellow markers and gold seconds hand 😄


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I've owned the presage and the sarb065, but kept the sarb


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I briefly owned this presage sarx035 baby GS. One of the best black dials ever


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Two Presages...









From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My beautiful Presage Starlight...


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

With the correct date today! ;-)


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Then this arrived, an early birthday present...


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Sarw031


----------



## Il_Valentino (Feb 22, 2017)

My SSA341 is expected to arrive this Tuesday. I can not wait another second!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saturday.. Still need to wind and set...















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Sarw031


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## DynamiCircuitry (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

ConvicTech, Which Presage model is that?


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

John Price said:


> ConvicTech, Which Presage model is that?


It is the Seiko Presage SSA359J1


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

Wearing this.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Finally picked one of these up. Love it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

JacobC said:


> Instagram @open_escapement


Ouch, don't do that, you'll scratch the lovely polished case!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Loving this Presage!


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

My non-porcelain dial version says Hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

alpha.hall said:


> Ouch, don't do that, you'll scratch the lovely polished case!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i ended up putting some teeny scratches on mine even though it was just on flat marble/wood/etc tops hehe. and i thought i was already being careful hehe


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

alpha.hall said:


> Ouch, don't do that, you'll scratch the lovely polished case!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i ended up putting some teeny scratches on mine even though it was just on flat marble/wood/etc tops hehe. and i thought i was already being careful hehe


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Newest addition to the stables....


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Nanook65 said:


> SARX019


This is one of my favorites, hands down. Simple, elegant, white enamel dial... what's not to love?


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddinut said:


> This is one of my favorites, hands down. Simple, elegant, white enamel dial... what's not to love?


The date window

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Drudge said:


>


It looks great on the bracelet


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

ConvicTech said:


> It looks great on the bracelet


Yes, thank you! I agree :-!


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

I always end up getting mesmerized by this dial.


----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

AMargerison said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nice Limited Edition Blue Moon!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## chartzngrafs (Sep 22, 2019)

danshort said:


> View attachment 14693287


Looks very nice on that strap there.

I'm new to all this. Please go easy on me.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks. I originally bought that strap for another watch and didn't like the combo. It fits the cocktail time pretty well to my eye though.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Starlight:


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Been a while but still love my blue moon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Niknoklikestotictok (Nov 28, 2019)

&#55358;&#56808;


----------



## Niknoklikestotictok (Nov 28, 2019)

🎎


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14745759


Great shot :-!


----------



## Airquotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Public service announcement of sorts: I have a Seiko Cocktail Time Starlight that I of course scratched the crystal pretty much immediately upon purchase. I've never been a fan of Hardlex since I find it scratches just as easily as normal mineral glass and wish Seiko would put sapphire on more of their models. When Long Island Watch announced they had released an aftermarket sapphire crystal for the Cocktail Time I pulled the trigger. It's a bit pricey at $99 but I can confirm that it matches the profile of the Hardlex exactly which I gather is pretty hard to do with Sapphire. I got it installed this weekend and it looks exactly the same as before.

I would recommend it if you want to preserve your Cocktail Time. I think it takes the watch to another level value wise as the only thing holding it back is the Hardlex crystal. With the sapphire it truly punches well above its weight.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sapphire_Box_Crystal_for_Seiko_Cocktail_Series_p/cocktail-bx.htm


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Cras (Jan 2, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

The Fuyugeshiki:


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's some of mine..


----------



## gawa (Jan 14, 2020)

newbie to watches but picked up my first nice one recently


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

the new Presages are nice &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;. haven't gotten new ones yet, so still enjoying the Arita:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

wedgehammer said:


>


Love that dial :-!


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Drudge said:


> Love that dial :-!


yeah it is a lovely dial, very calming when you stare at it


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## cktee83 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sarw025, herringbone dial...










Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Here's some of mine..
> Dang you got both the white AND the black anniversary limited edition dials??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Switched out the croc strap for a blue leather one to accent the blue hands. It really makes the white dial pop even more imo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

kdharani said:


> View attachment 14688199
> View attachment 14688203
> View attachment 14688205
> 
> ...


Man that black enamel dial shines like no other. I have the white and I think it's shiny but the black has a crazy luster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Aesop Vu said:


> Switched out the croc strap for a blue leather one to accent the blue hands. It really makes the white dial pop even more imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this watch. I just wish I had a wrist that could carry off the size.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

andygog said:


> Absolutely love this watch. I just wish I had a wrist that could carry off the size.


The rich enameled dial with the curvy numbers is just a solid hit. I do wish it was thinner though.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rarely worn by me but a truly beautiful Japanese Domestic Market blue enamel Seiko. I added a Casa Fagliano handmade strap that really makes the piece pop!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Rarely worn by me but a truly beautiful Japanese Domestic Market blue enamel Seiko. I added a Casa Fagliano handmade strap that really makes the piece pop!
> View attachment 14940535


Is the Casa Fagliano strap an actual Casa Fagliano, a Camille Fournet Casa Fagliano collection piece or a Casa Fagliano "type" strap? In any event it looks good on that watch.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

ilitig8 said:


> Is the Casa Fagliano strap an actual Casa Fagliano, a Camille Fournet Casa Fagliano collection piece or a Casa Fagliano "type" strap? In any event it looks good on that watch.


Authentic actual Casa Fagliano.... sort of gilding the lily. I believe I paid just under $300 for it years ago when I thought I might be buying a Reverso.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Authentic actual Casa Fagliano.... sort of gilding the lily. I believe I paid just under $300 for it years ago when I thought I might be buying a Reverso.


That's very cool the true Argentine Casa Faglianos are rare since you have to have one of the Tribute to 1931 Reversos they came on to order them. The rest of the "Casa Fagliano" straps sold by JLC are made in France under license assumed to be by Camille Fournet.

Looking at your picture again I can see the extra thickness at the lugs which Fagliano uses to avoid the plastic inserts the JLC straps have for the 1931. Those straps are the bees knees and I need to grab another before they become even harder to get.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

A presage without the Presage font









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco119 (Feb 21, 2020)

Newbie and technology troglodyte. How do I post pics here?


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

arislan said:


> A presage without the Presage font
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is stunning!


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

69-ing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Bronco119 said:


> Newbie and technology troglodyte. How do I post pics here?


When you create a post or reply to a post, click on the "Go Advanced" button. You will then get a full menu of options, including the attachment icon (paper clip with a small triangle beside it). If you click on the attachment icon you can then upload pictures from your laptop/PC and insert them into your post.

Hope that helps.;-)


----------



## Terreb (May 2, 2017)

My new Presage. Having worn it for a couple of days, the dial is really something extraordinary and dazzling.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

*...my presage watches*

_sarx035_

















*sarx013 *

















*sarw029 *


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

My SJE073. What a special watch.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Here’s mine, SJE073 on a Hirsch blue carbon strap.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

I think I was able to actually capture what the SJE073 dial looks like in this photo 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk

Edit: photo upload is falling on Tapatalk -__-


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

6L35, quite good on the Accuracy front! Running between -2 / +1 for all day use + resting on the night stand crown up.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Could somebody please post a photo of one of the SARX 41mm models next to one of the common Seiko diver's please, such as a Samurai, MM, Turtle etc. I've been looking at these for a long time but just think the 41mm might be too big, but I can't find anything else I like the look of as much at all for around the same price or less.


----------



## inner_romeo (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely examples there! Hope Seiko continues this line.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

drums4money said:


> View attachment 15189743


Very handsome green dial. Lovin the leather strap - horween shell?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Old pic but resharing.  
Fuyugeshiki SSA385J1


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Old pic but resharing.  
Fuyugeshiki SSA385J1

View attachment 15190019


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

calfskin is spec'd. just a supernaturally high gloss finish. 
i'm gradually warming up to the band. i think it'll be great once it begins to look lived in. 
credit to seiko- the stock band features quick release pins.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Strap change time


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Seiko not holding back on the color. This one is GREEN.


----------



## CdrShepard (Apr 16, 2016)

Close-up of the contours on the enamel dial of the SPB047J1 / SARX049


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Irish Coffee









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Snr039


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sje075 Best wishes everyone.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Man the black enamel always looks so thick and warm and white is creamy. Love the enameled dials.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Photos just don't do it justice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Really like it on the blue strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## golden state of mind (Jun 23, 2020)

Presage


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Found a color coordinated strap for the baby snowflake.

























I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Sarw029


----------



## CdrShepard (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Has the newer smaller sized presage been released yet? SRPE43 I think.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

RLSL said:


> Has the newer smaller sized presage been released yet? SRPE43 I think.


Yes, they are available now.

Japanese model numbers are SARY163, SARY165, SARY167 and there are a couple of limited editions, SARY169 and SARY171.


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

Got my hands on the SRPE43J. Wow. Seiko really killed it with this dial. The way it plays with light and changes as you move the watch is amazing. I also like the smaller case size, compared to some of the older Presage.

Immediately took out the stock strap on this little guy and had quite a bit of fun changing between different straps, showing off the different looks and styles it can take up.































Also, some comparison with other blue dial Seikos - the Presage Starlight, and the Grand Seiko SBGK005.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Delugs said:


> Got my hands on the SRPE43J. Wow. Seiko really killed it with this dial. The way it plays with light and changes as you move the watch is amazing. I also like the smaller case size, compared to some of the older Presage.
> 
> Immediately took out the stock strap on this little guy and had quite a bit of fun changing between different straps, showing off the different looks and styles it can take up.
> 
> Also, some comparison with other blue dial Seikos - the Presage Starlight, and the Grand Seiko SBGK005.


Wow that's a great dial!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

Received as a birthday present from my wife. Seiko make very few watches with tonneau/rectangular cases. And I love the enamel dial.

SARX051


----------



## userlame (Oct 20, 2020)

Got this last month, the SARY163. Took it out on a hike.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening wear, a nice example of Japanese enamel(not my pic)..


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

💚 Goodness of Green on a LE 💚
~Seiko SPB129J1~


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seiko SPB073J1 🔵


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Just wanted to post this in the appropriate thread....

I'm ready for my Middle-Earth cosplay party with these odd '90s Presage watches:

SAWK001 6M15-7000 Mechaquartz









Smallish (but men's) moonphase SAWD001 6F34-6060:









Pretty weird time for Seiko with their Presage line back then.

-Brian


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't figure out how to search a thread anymore, so my apologies if I've posted these already.

SRQ031-17 by Russ, on Flickr

SakuraFubuki-11 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> Just wanted to post this in the appropriate thread....
> 
> I'm ready for my Middle-Earth cosplay party with these odd '90s Presage watches:
> 
> ...


It's probably best that there was not any watch commentary on the internet to speak of at the time. I think people would have been... let's just say, unkind to these two.

But I just love that Seiko makes **** like this!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

jamaha said:


> It's probably best that there was not any watch commentary on the internet to speak of at the time. I think people would have been... let's just say, unkind to these two.
> 
> But I just love that Seiko makes **** like this!


I would have to agree....it's soooo BAD that it's GOOD! 

-Brian


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

A ladies Presage that I got for my other half.
I'm tempted to try it on myself!


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

"Pre-Presage" SRP465


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

SSA343J1


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a bit of porcelain..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Presage..


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Close to 3 years owning this one after flipping the SPB069 too soon. I have binge worn this one in the past on rubber treating it more like a Sports watch. Now back on OEM Blue Crocodile strap.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko Have a nice weekend everyone 🔵


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd Happy Weekend 🟢 #seikosaturday


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

I own no Presage watch, but enjoyed seeing them in this video. Just wanted to share:






Love seeing the glossy black dials!


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is my latest acquisition. I always liked the dials of the Presage line and this one is right up there with my favorites. It's a beautiful textured coffee brown, darkening towards the edge.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Not the usual vanilla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a *Presage*..


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Winter in the tropics. 
Fuyugeshiki.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

I’m glad to see some of these! I find that this (and the black dial variant) Presage is not common.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Seiko SRPB43 Presage

My introduction to modern Seikos.


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 16184072
> 
> View attachment 16184073


A fellow SARK003 owner! I love this watch so much.

Mine says hello.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

kdharani said:


> A fellow SARK003 owner! I love this watch so much.
> 
> Mine says hello.
> 
> View attachment 16184331


Yep..and yours is a great pic!!..


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

my 1st 'real' watch









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Thunder1 said:


> Started the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 16186266
> 
> View attachment 16186271


The white dial variant! Love that you have the matching set


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

kdharani said:


> The white dial variant! Love that you have the matching set


Well, thank you sir!!..


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

My latest acquisition
Seiko Presage 60’s style SRPG09J1
Love it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Just grabbed a NOS SARX055 today.

I’m very pleased with it.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

SARX035


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby68 (Apr 30, 2007)

SPB203


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

SARX035


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 16290633


Great shot!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinita (Jan 16, 2013)

Presage are incredibles


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Love my SARX035


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another black dial, its a brightz but it doesn't look out of place. 

That sarx035 above is damn pretty 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

edchys said:


> View attachment 16245341


A nice piece!!..what is the model # for this one?..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a *Presage*..


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

alex79 said:


> Another black dial, its a brightz but it doesn't look out of place.
> 
> That sarx035 above is damn pretty
> View attachment 16573393
> ...


This is a sharp looking watch. Brightz shared a lot of similarities with Presage. Too bad that yours is long out of production.

Wear in good health.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Tuesday.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

wkw said:


> This is a sharp looking watch. Brightz shared a lot of similarities with Presage. Too bad that yours is long out of production.
> 
> Wear in good health.
> 
> ...


Thank you wkw 
It is indeed a pity that many won't be able to enjoy such a nice watch, at that price when it was still available.
One of those seiko model, coming as a gift from the manufacturer. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This one is definitely a presage 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

alex79 said:


> This one is definitely a presage
> View attachment 16575489
> View attachment 16575490
> 
> ...


Beautiful dial. 

This is the limited edition with stainless case and new movement from a few years ago correct?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting off w/ a *Presage..















*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

wkw said:


> Beautiful dial.
> 
> This is the limited edition with stainless case and new movement from a few years ago correct?
> 
> ...


Yes it's the SJE073, partially limited as Seiko produced 1881 pcs to commemorate the birth year of the brand.
The dial indeed is marvelous, although pictures don't really show its true spark.
It is SS as you rightly wrote, and quite thin for an automatic Seiko 
There's a similar looking JDM SARX055 made from titanium, also a very nice option if you like the frosted washi looks of that dial. 
The movement is the 6L35, and it performs very well. Smooth, accurate, and the date change is very precise 

I can't say enough good things about this model, initially I was after the SBGA211 that I couldn't purchase locally at that time... So I ended up purchasing that frosted washi presage to ease my itch. 
And now it has grown on me so much, that I actually prefer that SJE073 over the SBGA211. 
I know... Call me crazy  



Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

My presage.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

alex79 said:


> Yes it's the SJE073, partially limited as Seiko produced 1881 pcs to commemorate the birth year of the brand.
> The dial indeed is marvelous, although pictures don't really show its true spark.
> It is SS as you rightly wrote, and quite thin for an automatic Seiko
> There's a similar looking JDM SARX055 made from titanium, also a very nice option if you like the frosted washi looks of that dial.
> ...


Yes, I have a SARX055 and I’m very pleased with it.

Just that I like the subtle difference they made on the SLE073 - the blue accent on the dial. It’s simply beautiful!

Enjoy your Presage and Brightz in good health. Exceptional pair of Seiko you have there. 

My 055 says hi…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

wkw said:


> Yes, I have a SARX055 and I’m very pleased with it.
> 
> Just that I like the subtle difference they made on the SLE073 - the blue accent on the dial. It’s simply beautiful!
> 
> ...


There you go with the 055, very cool 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a *Presage* chrono..


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

"Ladies" Fuyugeshiki


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Loving my week old Mojito cocktail time. On a Milanese bracelet now


----------



## Thebigif (Feb 11, 2015)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16580245
> 
> Loving my week old Mojito cocktail time. On a Milanese bracelet now


I too just acquired a mojito and am thrilled with it. Mine went straight onto a green strap that may not be everyone’s cup of tea, but I love it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scdubya (9 mo ago)

Pics of my 1964 Chrono homage Limited Editions — SPB131 and SPB127. Love them as they are thin and somewhat dressy but with a tool vibe and useable bezel.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Thebigif said:


> I too just acquired a mojito and am thrilled with it. Mine went straight onto a green strap that may not be everyone’s cup of tea, but I love it.
> View attachment 16581094
> 
> View attachment 16581095


that's a great strap with the contrast stitching! where did you get this strap from?


----------



## Thebigif (Feb 11, 2015)

Jonathan T said:


> that's a great strap with the contrast stitching! where did you get this strap from?


Thanks!
The strap is from Cascadia Strap Co, it was a limited edition they sold for St. Patrick’s day on Reddit. Bought it for another watch but it looks way better on this one. It’s great quality, I highly recommend them.









Classic and Exotic Handmade Leather Watch Straps


A wide selection of quality handmade leather watch straps - alligator, ostrich, lizard, python, classic leather and more.




www.cascadiastrapco.com


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Thebigif said:


> Thanks!
> The strap is from Cascadia Strap Co, it was a limited edition they sold for St. Patrick’s day on Reddit. Bought it for another watch but it looks way better on this one. It’s great quality, I highly recommend them.
> 
> 
> ...


ah, it was limited edition.
i just checked out their site. this green one might look good with the Mojito eh?









Alligator, ostrich, lizard, python, classic leather watch strap and more


Introducing our new Italian Leather Strada strap! Leather comes from The Italian tannery Thule. Offering a strong durable finish the checkered pattern protects from scratches and adds longer life keeping the strap looking fresh. These straps are installed with quick release lugs!




www.cascadiastrapco.com


----------



## Thebigif (Feb 11, 2015)

Jonathan T said:


> ah, it was limited edition.
> i just checked out their site. this green one might look good with the Mojito eh?
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it would! 

Do post a picture if you end up finding out. You might get in touch with them and see if they are planning another run of these anytime in the future. They sold out quickly from what I understand so maybe they will do it again?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Very very happy with these 3...


----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

Sold my blue Cocktail Time last month because I wasn't wearing it, so I'm here to just look at all of yours instead! These watches look soooo good, despite the workhorse grade mechanicals.

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

scdubya said:


> View attachment 16581452
> 
> View attachment 16581451
> 
> Pics of my 1964 Chrono homage Limited Editions — SPB131 and SPB127. Love them as they are thin and somewhat dressy but with a tool vibe and useable bezel.


It's a nice pair of presage you have 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

TravisMorgan said:


> Very very happy with these 3...


All very nice!

I just have the one:










I was drawn to it for the Red dial specifically because my collection was missing that colorway.

If I didn't already have 4 blue dials, your photo would compel me to seek out that one.

Your green is also quite nice, but would only end up reminding me of the Hulk I never could find at retail.... even back when they made them, LOL


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Any Spring Drive Presage owners here?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SARX053 Japanese Domestic Market Blue Enamel


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Cocktail Time ice blue 'Skydiving' on a Miltat jubilee bracelet served with the namesake drink!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

I was not a fan of the leather band that came with this so I put the oem bracelet on it instead. I think it looks good.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

SARX035


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Two Blue Seiko's.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

klenboy said:


> Any Spring Drive Presage owners here?


love this specification - if i had the spare dosh i would be sorely tempted and holiday with the wife and kids at home instead of Spain.
because they are sd, reasonably sized, expensive, associated to riki and because it says seiko and not grand seiko - i reckon these will become highly desirable classics in the future!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## evoboost18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy Thursday! Here is a pic of my new SARX055. She's a beauty! As always, fast shipping from Seiya Japan.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

S








ARX035


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

JDM status

SARY057 and GWS191


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Feu Blue


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FCC_007 (4 mo ago)

Riki Enamel - SPB163


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

I own a few different Presage watches - but my favorite is the SARW027, 60th Anniversary 1956 Automatic, Limited Edition.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Any recommendations on urushi / enamel dial that is housed in a < 38mm case?


----------



## FCC_007 (4 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## FCC_007 (4 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


This dial man...so Nice!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

SARX045, I stumbled across this almost accidentally and absolutely love the dial, a rich red-brown strap really makes it sing and the original H-Link bracelet is amazing too!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Right, kids are in bed, it’s Cocktail Time!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


>


The same dial color as this, although your shot looks a little different...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> The same dial color as this, although your shot looks a little different...
> View attachment 16998811


Could well be...................my picture was taken indoors.


----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello with my Presage 34mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is an amazing article about every Presage Cocktail watch. Written by the Seiko Guy








Complete guide to Seiko Cocktail Time


Guide to Seiko Presage Cocktail Time watches, for collectors and enthusiasts. References, movements, technical information.




www.theseikoguy.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Received it yesterday. 😍









spb231j1


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------

